# help with configuring kumsufi server



## chessmaster (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello, 

New user here with freebsd FreeBSD. I'm an Arch Linux user and would like assistance in setting up my new dedi-server. I'm trying to accomplish setting up rutorrent and securing it. Thanks, looking forward to community response.


----------



## plamaiziere (Jan 23, 2012)

chessmaster said:
			
		

> New user here with FreeBSD. I'm an Arch Linux user and would like assistance in setting up my new dedi-server. I'm trying to accomplish setting up rutorrent and securing it. Thanks, looking forward to community response.



OVH provides a FreeBSD install out of the box. But I don't like the default partitions layout and I redo it. You can reinstall in advanced mode (where you can set partition) from the OVH manager. There is also a netboot that you can use to boot from the network, log via ssh and then install or repair the server. That is useful when things are broken.

I use FreeBSD on a kimsuffi (currently a kimsuffi 2G) since years without issue.

For the rest your question is too vague, there is a lot of things in the FreeBSD handbook (handbook) and in the manual pages. 

We will be happy to reply to your questions if they are more specific anyway and if we know, of course.

Regards.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 23, 2012)

Perhaps someone could explain what either a 'kumsufi' or a 'kimsuffi' is? It sounds like an occult sect or an electronic egg that needs regular feeding.


----------



## chessmaster (Jan 24, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Perhaps someone could explain what either a 'kumsufi' or a 'kimsuffi' is? It sounds like an occult sect or an electronic egg that needs regular feeding.



ï¿½e

Typo error was on the plane when I made this and was in a hurry!!


----------



## chessmaster (Jan 24, 2012)

plamaiziere said:
			
		

> OVH provides a FreeBSD install out of the box. But I don't like the default partitions layout and I redo it. You can reinstall in advanced mode (where you can set partition) from the OVH manager. There is also a netboot that you can use to boot from the network, log via ssh and then install or repair the server. That is useful when things are broken.
> 
> I use FreeBSD on a kimsuffi (currently a kimsuffi 2G) since years without issue.
> 
> ...



Would you mind sharing with me how you set up your configuration? There are instructions available how to setup but it's for other distro's.


----------



## chessmaster (Jan 24, 2012)

Okay I figured some things out on my own. My only question was is a secure port to login ssh.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 24, 2012)

chessmaster said:
			
		

> ï¿½e
> 
> Typo error was on the plane when I made this and was in a hurry!!



That didn't answer the question, but I guess it's about this 'kimsufi': http://www.kimsufi.co.uk/


----------



## plamaiziere (Jan 24, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> That didn't answer the question, but I guess it's about this 'kimsufi': http://www.kimsufi.co.uk/



Yes. OVH is a french company and kimsufi comes from "qui me suffit". Servers at low cost that suit you.

Regards.


----------



## chessmaster (Jan 25, 2012)

They have the new FreeBSD 9.0 release. I wonder if the same script that is used to build the webui torrent is useful for FreeBSD?


----------



## chessmaster (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone know the default port for ovh kimsufi server?


----------

